# Dichro and French mustard



## skiprat (Jun 30, 2008)

This is my latest effort. One of PR Princess' Dichroic glass blanks which I think was made for a Sierra. If you have ever seen one of these blanks then you will know that they are extremely camera shy but they change colour with any movement. I made a clear screw on cap for it. The stainless bands had to be so wide to hide and support the threads. A real sod to polish the inside and it still needs more.














Next is a Baron with curved segmented PR. It was meant to look a bit French but could just be a Pepsi[:I] I used heat to ensure the joints were nice and clean.







Finally a Sedona with PR cast mustard seeds. This one actually turned much easier than I expected.






All the PR is of course Dawn's. 

All comments welcome, good or bad


----------



## marcruby (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pens!  I need to get on that woman's mailing list!!

Marc


----------



## drayman (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice steven,as always thinking outside the box.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job I really like the clear top. I have an idea I was working on that required a clear tube and polishing the inside. So I know that can be quite chalanging polishing the inside of a tube. Good Job [^]
The mustard seeds look great that was on my list to do.

VERY NICE

Bruce


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 30, 2008)

Exquisite pens!  Truly something to strive for in my pen making.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 30, 2008)

Good - Everything about them, but the  glass is a favorite.

Bad - You didn't send them to me!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 30, 2008)

Great work, Skippy!!!

That's the best pic I have seen of the dichro and, of course, your "interpretation" with the see-through cap is amazing!!

Mustard seed IS surprisingly easy, if the seed centers don't start flying out!!

Curved PR is just "out of my league".  

Nice pens, good job!!


----------



## papaturner (Jun 30, 2008)

It would be dreadful to have to pick just one......therefore I think they are all the best. You are an excellent craftsman/artist.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful work, as usual! I love seeing what you create. Thanks for sharing.

Chris


----------



## leehljp (Jun 30, 2008)

I like them all! Unique! I really like the color in the "Pepsi" pen.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 30, 2008)

It's always great to see your work.  The custom glass pen is awesome!!  You bring a fresh eye to pen making


----------



## fernhills (Jun 30, 2008)

What everyone else said, i`m leaning towards the 2nd one.  Carl


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 30, 2008)

Skip,the dichro with a clear cap just knocks my socks off, you just keep raising the bar.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 30, 2008)

Just when I think I've seen it all you guys push the envelope that much further.
Great set of pens.
I would have a hard time picking out my favorite!


----------



## rccrazybill (Jul 1, 2008)

Gorgeous !! I love the seed pen , the look is so uniform. The Pepsi one is a looker as well[:0]


----------



## gerryr (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work as always, but do I see TWO kit pens??????????[:0]


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 1, 2008)

you never cease to amaze me skip. stunning work as always.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 1, 2008)

OUTSTANDING! (as usual)


----------



## TAFFJ (Jul 1, 2008)

Skippy again you have created things of beauty! Your ideas are brilliant!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 1, 2008)

There awesome Skippy...especially that clear cap. []


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 1, 2008)

Steven, simply brilliant!..... Very impressive - AGAIN!!! [][][]

It always astounds me just what your imagination can muster using a few nuts, bolts and a bits of plastic! 

(Not to mention that you ALWAYS make my blanks look sooooo good. Better than they deserve I think!)


----------



## skiprat (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> (Not to mention that you ALWAYS make my blanks look sooooo good. Better than they deserve I think!)



[:I]Lets settle on 'Team Effort' shall we?

Thanks for all the comments,  from the Team


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 1, 2008)

That glass pen is simply stunning. Marvelous!


Seems to me like turning mustard seed would wreck havoc on someone's sinus allergies, but the pen looks great!


----------



## hebertjo (Jul 2, 2008)

Skip - 

When you said you apply heat to ensure a tight fit do you also glue the layers together? What is the heat source? torch?

Thanks


----------



## skiprat (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hebertjo_
> 
> Skip -
> 
> ...



John, first I used Andrew Kirkham's method of cutting 'Swirling Blanks'. It's in the 2006 library. I tried to put a link but it crashed on me.
I sanded the bandsaw cut marks out completely, then clamped the pieces together without glue. Then with a heat gun, slowly warmed up the clamped up parts. This allows all the parts to form to each other perfectly without any gaps or stresses on the joints. When it is cold, remove the clamps and just glue up as normal.


----------



## stevebuk (Jul 2, 2008)

excellence comes as standard on your stuff skippy, where you get your ideas from i just dont know, but boy, PR princess stuff is absolutely amazing..


----------



## thefunkyP (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome pen designs!  I have to say though that the mustard seed one is quite striking.  I think it may just be my favorite.  I think that one would look especially nice as a closed end fountain pen, with maybe some nice mustard yellow ink or even a nice contrasting blue ink!  Oh no! did I just try to match ink and pen...what is happening to me...I feel kind of weird.  Anyway, great looking pens, Skip!


----------



## mitchm (Jul 2, 2008)

Howzit Steven, stunning work once again!! The Dichro is amazingly awesome!!! OngeblÃªrrielooflik!! [8D]


----------



## hebertjo (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks skiprat, I will have to try this method. It opens up more design possibilities!


----------

